# Happy New Year



## MrsLMB (Dec 31, 2013)

To everyone here at DC

It's time to forget about the past and celebrate a new beginning.

Best wishes for a happy new year and remember - 
if you're drinking tonight DON'T DRIVE and if you're driving--DON'T DRINK!


----------



## acerbicacid (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year to you to MrsLMB

And Happy New Year to you all, I hope it is a good year for everyone on Discuss cooking.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year to all my DC friends.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year everyone. No driving here. Too many citiots up from Toronto.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year from the frozen North.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year to everyone!!!

Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 31, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> To everyone here at DC
> 
> It's time to forget about the past and celebrate a new beginning.
> 
> ...


And best wishes for the New Year to everyone from me.  

 Good advice about the drinking and celebrating new beginnings but I don't think I want to forget the past - too many happy memories.

I hope all goes well for Princess Fiona (my keyboard seems to have a mind of its own. It just typed "Priceless Fiona"!) and the surgery.

 Love to all


----------



## CatPat (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year!

Thank you for being such wonderful friends to all of us! We're looking forward to a year of fun, friendship and food in 2014 with you!

Bring it on! May all of you be very healthy and happy in 2014.

With love from our house to yours,
~Cat, Carl, Lakisha, Mamma, Papa, LM, Gwen, and DA


----------



## taxlady (Dec 31, 2013)

I like "Priceless Fiona".


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 31, 2013)

Aww, that's nice!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I like "Priceless Fiona".


 
I like it too, though you will always be "your Ogreness" to me....think "your Highness"! <3


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 1, 2014)

Wishing a very happy New Year to everyone here at DC, and to your families!   Cheers!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2014)

I forgot to say Happy New Year to all my DC friends (or should I say family).  
I learned a big lesson this year when I left here because of my health problems.  Being able to even just "lerk" when I can't type, has given me a lot of laughs, meal suggestions and love!  I have said it before and will again - DC is good medicine!


----------



## CatPat (Jan 1, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> I forgot to say Happy New Year to all my DC friends (or should I say family).
> I learned a big lesson this year when I left here because of my health problems.  Being able to even just "lerk" when I can't type, has given me a lot of laughs, meal suggestions and love!  I have said it before and will again - DC is good medicine!



But you are good medicine to us also. Happy New Year and I do hope you'll become more healthy in 2014, and I wish all good things for you.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Jan 1, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I like "Priceless Fiona".



Yes! I do also, for she is priceless.

And so all of you are priceless, also!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 1, 2014)

Up Up Up for Volleyball!! 

 Happy New Year Everyone !


----------



## pacanis (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year everybody.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year! Best wishes for much good health, happiness and food to you and yours in 2014!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 1, 2014)

I saw this and wanted to share.


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 1, 2014)

Best wishes to everyone here at DC for
A wonderful 2014.  Peace and prosperity to all and happy cooking!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 1, 2014)

Feliz Ano Nuevo to our wonderful DC family!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2014)

Love the Neil Gaiman wishes/quote. Thanks for sharing it GG.


----------

